# Irish Republic



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Could somebody tell me if there is anything similar to the CL CS networks we have here in the Republic.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## fatbast (Dec 5, 2007)

in a word, no. 8O but there are plenty of wild camping opportunities  , and sites rarely require prebooking here. small population 5mill ish and not as many m/hs per head as the uk i reckon! sites here not as good as the uk either, but still ok and owners easy to deal with etc...irish camping and caravanning club website useful for sites, and i hope you come over, coz you'll have a great time!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for that. We're definitely coming. We've got our Tesco vouchers off and just waiting for the P and O tokens to come through. We're coming in June and I cant wait


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

This is all you need for a great holiday.
http://www.camping-ireland.ie/
Go to the north as well. Beautiful country and hardly any traffic.


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

No network of sites over this side of the water....all sites are independently owned

Drop me a PM if your looking for details on sites in particular areas and I will help out if I can


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

There is a good list of sites in the Motorhome Directory on the front page 

Aido


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I lived for the last 20 year in the Sligo Ireland and always wild camped. Except in around the big city's. Out in the country or in a little village its very safe lots of pubs that if you have a drink or two would be more than happy to let you park for the night or find a lake side and watch the sun go down.
Lough Gill in Sligo just down the road from my old house was just perfect.

Wobby


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Very useful info-many thanks fellerrs.

All being well we plan to toddle across the water this year-SWMBO had a father who hailed from Roscommon so much exploring to do
Paul


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Many thanks everyone for the help


Bob


----------

